# Walton's came today!



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## Winterrider (Jun 16, 2020)

Goodness in the near future. . . You'll love the BM


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jun 16, 2020)

Will be using the LEM gun.  Never tried the stick nozzle.  Thinking of trying it.  Guess use lean ground beef and add seasoning according to chart?


----------



## thirdeye (Jun 16, 2020)

I ordered their original Chorizo last year,  it is wonderful in  red chili and burritos.


----------



## crazymoon (Jun 17, 2020)

BT, Looks like some tasty treats coming up!


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 17, 2020)

Brian Trommater said:


> Guess use lean ground beef and add seasoning according to chart?


Sounds like a good plan .


----------

